# Need ideas for leads into my gym



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm looking for new and relatively inexpensive ways to generate leads into my gym. 80% of the leads I get now are from my present customers. I want more people.

Got an idea? Share it please!


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2010)

Pass out business cards to fat people.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Majority of people who sign up for memberships barely even stick with it. Perhaps try and do some sort of promotion, advertise on a sign near a major road close to your gym. Something like "late summer promotion" even if they do sign up for a membership, they will likely barely visit, and its extra money in your pocket. Makes people feel good when they take a step towards getting on track when its cheap, so quickly do they fall off the wagon


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe a couple "complimentary" days, then make sure the people you have at the gym look like they work out. Kinda like the timeshare strategy.

And have a hot chic salesperson to sell to the guys who come in and a good looking guy for the women. 

That always seemed to work the best at 24Hr. (yes I worked at one for a summer one year)


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I offer anyone who walks and doesnt sign a free 7 day pass. I had a hot chick in front. I fired her because she went psycho after dating my son.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow man.

What kind of gym do you run?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

I own a Snap Fitness in a pretty nice town in NJ.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm looking for new and relatively inexpensive ways to generate leads into my gym. 80% of the leads I get now are from my present customers. I want more people.
> 
> Got an idea? Share it please!



Have you seen those containers at area restaurants? They have a small sign taped to the jug and a slot at the top? The sign says something like drop your business card in here for weekly "free pass" drawing!



juggernaut said:


> I own a Snap Fitness in a pretty nice town in NJ.



Sweet.

And have you inquired about radio advertising? Maybe a few 30 second spots, but I have no idea if it's reasonable or outrageous to buy air time. 

Hmm. What about contacting local schools to work out some kind of deal to provide a place for sports teams to exercise at a discounted rate. Say your regular memberships are X dollars, charge the school a fraction of the regular individual rate.

I'd be hitting churches, schools, local businesses, etc. to try to get a large group of people to join rather than working on individuals.

Say you give a presentation at an area church. I know some have volleyball teams, etc. Maybe someone at a local church would be interested in hearing your sales pitch and offering a discounted group rate for church members.

Likewise local schools and businesses.

Good luck, man!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 6, 2010)

how about a promotion that new members that stick with a plan 3 months get 1 free? by the end of 4 months they're hooked, or should be.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2010)

sponsor whores to wear your t-shirt logo on the job


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 6, 2010)

Use your current membership base to refer their friends etc.


----------



## Dusters (Aug 6, 2010)

Join your local track club, and sponsor a 5k run.


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2010)

Start giving blowjobs to potential customers.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

post it at grocery stores, its free, or put copies on peoples windows on there car, pizza places do it all the time. put in your local paper with prices and a picture. thats not expensive jugger.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2010)

People from the gym i work at have been attending competitions, expos, and general muscle/fitness events wearing gym shirts and handing out freebies like shirts, vests, etc etc.

Some of them are actually competing in powerlifting/bodybuilding/strongman in their work shirts. At the expos if there are any "open to public" challenges or events they're going in for all of them, especially if it gets them on stage. Frequently they are raping the general public in these things, and it's getting us noticed.

We sponsored a weight category in a bodybuilding comp, and because of that we were on every leaflet/poster for the competition itself. That was a good one!

We also sponsored a few people doing the marathon de sables out of the gym, and other people doing national 5k/10k/marathons.

A few times a week, two of the guys go around other local businesses swapping flyers and things, and generally showing off to the general public.

You could do a free prize draw for member referrals - if a member refers a friend to join on a 6 month trial contract he/she gets put into the draw for a TV/Games console. This isn't capped at one, so the more people they refer the more chances they have of winning.

Other simple things are just a free personal training session when they sign up, and whenever i'm selling memberships i do a bit of psychology and pretend they are so special that i dont mind halving the joining free for them. That's great for people on the fence .

We also run regular special offers for limited times. The cash only 6 week trial membership is dirt cheap and i'd say 70% of them sign up to a regular membership once it's over.


----------



## independent (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe offer free gears and blowjobs.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> People from the gym i work at have been attending competitions, expos, and general muscle/fitness events wearing gym shirts and handing out freebies like shirts, vests, etc etc.
> 
> Some of them are actually competing in powerlifting/bodybuilding/strongman in their work shirts. At the expos if there are any "open to public" challenges or events they're going in for all of them, especially if it gets them on stage. Frequently they are raping the general public in these things, and it's getting us noticed.
> 
> ...



Some great ones here, Gaz.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Maybe offer free gears and blowjobs.


Already have the gym whore assigned to that.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Dusters said:


> Join your local track club, and sponsor a 5k run.


 I actually looked into this today. I found a charity that needed a sole sponsor for a 5k. So, $750, my gym is the joint!


----------

